# Milbemax and collies



## Set_Nights (Sep 13, 2010)

Just read in another thread about Milbemax being dangerous for collies. Can anyone provide any articles/links for this?


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

There's a warning insdie the card package, I can't find mine sorry.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Here you go



> From the Pfizer website.
> Stronghold was also administered at 5 times the recommended dose to ivermectin-sensitive collies, and no undesirable effects were observed.
> 
> From the Bayer website about Advocate
> ...


taken from bearded collie forum


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

I've got an awful headache at the moment and that report isn't making sense to me. I've wormed my Border Collie puppy twice with milbemax as per the vets advice, should I be panicking?

I'll have to try and read it again after some painkillers.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I don't know if its going to afect every collie, but it seems there is that chance. I won't use it again (didn't know it could afect crosses too) I'm sure vet's should make this info more known. I know there is a wee warning inside the tablet packet but I would never have noticed it if someone with a collie hadnt told me about it.


----------



## PennyGC (Sep 24, 2011)

I wouldn't panic too much - if you've used it and there's been no reaction then perhaps your dog isn't sensitive to ivermectin. Bad news your vet is unaware of this potential problem though. It's a range of 'herding breeds' including GSDs, collies, shelties etc that may have a gene making them sensitive. Important to realise it's in other things as well such as Immodium. There is a DNA test you can have done to check sensitivity - otherwise best to stay away from anything containing ivermectin - I'd tell you vet he could have killed your dog :-(


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

I haven't used it on mine, but know people that have with no adverse affects. About 5% of BC's are sensitive to drugs like Ivermectin, there is a DNA test MDR1 it costs about 70 pounds.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

So.. only collies (and crosses of) that are reactive to MDR1 will have adverse reactions to the milbemax?

If I have used milbemax on my collie crosses with no reaction then that likely means they are not MDR1 reactive? 

My vet's don't stock drontal anymore so I would have to get it on line,


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Set_Nights said:


> Just read in another thread about Milbemax being dangerous for collies. Can anyone provide any articles/links for this?


Yep! if you google it there are several links!


----------



## oveione (Aug 15, 2009)

Ive used it on sassy twice and she hasnt had any ill affects .


----------



## hairydog (Feb 15, 2009)

I dont use it either and neither do any of my other Beardie friends use it, i have 1 Beardie and a Beardie X, i use Drontal and advised my vet about it as they use it at my practise, she actually looked it up and was suprised but know warns people with the dogs you have mentioned, and if they still want to use it that is fine, of course it doesnt effect all mentioned dogs, but i just prefer to be safe than sorry, and i see Poison girl actually printed the warnings about it we had emailed to us on the forum.


----------



## PennyGC (Sep 24, 2011)

It's only if they have the 'defective' MDR1 gene - it can affect all herding breeds and a few others, including crosses, so Lancashire Heelers, Aussie shepherds, German Shepherds, Kelpies, Rough collies, beardies, shelties etc... and I think some other more obscure ones


----------



## Set_Nights (Sep 13, 2010)

PoisonGirl said:


> Here you go
> 
> taken from bearded collie forum


Thanks 



DT said:


> Yep! if you google it there are several links!


I can find lots of websites and articles about it on google but I hadn't found a single reference to any published research, which is what I was looking for. Think i might have found one now though.


----------

